

George-orwell.org's free online version of 1984 no longer accessible - beecr001
http://www.george-orwell.org/1984

======
trebor
Do you mean "accessible" as in, disabled-friendly accessibility, or as in it
has been removed. Because from what I see it's still there.

~~~
beecr001
Accessible as in the permissions have been changed.

I last viewed the webpage (as I was reading the book) yesterday at 8pm PST.

Creepy no?

~~~
beecr001
Hrm...on closer inspection, if you continue to reload the page you're able to
get to it.

Looks like it's under heavy load or there's something odd going on with the
permissions.

------
gigantor
May just be a load balancing issue; as @beecr001 mentioned, if you reload the
page continuously you can access the site and all chapters.

------
eyko
Can we interpret this as a sudden rise in popularity? (thanks NSA).

In any case, there are many other sources. I like the formatting in this one
for example:
[http://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/o/orwell/george/o79n/](http://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/o/orwell/george/o79n/)

------
junto
I guess that is a good thing. Some 'people' seem to have been using it as a
user guide.

